# R32 GTR - AMAZING [email protected]



## TOMMO_GTR (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys...had to fill you lot in on this...i'm still speechless!:chuckle: 

I am 23 years old. I live in a nice part of surrey. I always get Fully Comprehensive cover. The quotes at the bottom are for a 1992 R32 GTR that has a CAT 1 but is parked on the road.

I went with Bell insurance and insured a 300BHP 200SX S14a for £800 with 0 no claims bonus (due to driving a company car for ages). This was a great deal on a car valued at £6000...if you have 0NCB i suggest Bell. 

A few months ago i imported a 1992 R32GTR. Bell wanted another £1000 from me for the last 3months of my term!!! Obviously i had to pay and had no other choice. They said mistakes had been made when quoting me originally that my increase would be about £3-400. Awful service and I felt like i'd had £1000 stolen.

I managed to get some old NCB (1 year of it) from my old insurer and sent this off. Bell claimed that i would recieve quite a lot back as they would re-imburse me for the entire period i was with them. what did i get...£111! 

As if i wasn't skint enough from the usual bills and a job change - i got a letter through the other day from Bell saying my renewal price for next year will be £2200. This was now with 2 years NCB instead of 0!!! :flame:  :flame: 

I have been and got online quotes from 4 different companies that i have listed below:

A-Plan: Absolute rubbish! Did a quote online 3 days ago and no one has got back to me. The second time i have tried to get a quote from them and recieved nothing...what a bunch of tools!

Sky Insurance: Nice guys, good customer service but basically said they couldn't insure me on a Skyline as i was under 25 years old.

Adrian Flux: Nice guys, good customer service. Came back to me with a quote for £1400. Result...£800 less than Bell want!

GREENLIGHT: Were the ONLY company that i had an e-mail reply from. I put my details in at the end of work and when i came in the next morning the quote was in my inbox. Guess how ridiculously cheap their quote for the next 12 months is:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
£970!!! - - - HOW GOOD IS THAT!!!

I will be calling Bell to (a) see if they can match it:chuckle: (b) tell them where to stick their ridiculously priced bottom raping quote!


Sorry if this has bored anyone, but lets be honest: we all hate insurance but we all need it. My advice: take advantage of top people like Neil for making the effort to come on a forum and explain things! and try: 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: GREENLIGHT INSURANCE!:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

thanks for your time
Tommo
:wavey:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

sounds good, got any contact details/web site for them??

TT


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Erm you could try here TT http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/86917-greenlight-insurance.html :chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for your kind comments Tommo  

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

They are good i got a quote with them. I live in hertfordshire, 4 years NCB, no points or convictions, 1996 R33 GTR, im 25 and they quoted me £697. Fully comp. Thats with all mods declared.
Could not believe it, there amazing.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That's cheap!


----------

